# Pax message Hall of Shame



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I'll start


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

which is why a person with 2 brain cells that come together to spark doesn't use delivery for ice cream.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Come on you can tell us..

You eat some?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Come on you can tell us..
> 
> You eat some?


No, but I did ask for a diet Coke when I was in the drive-thru at Dairy Queen picking that order up. I thought maybe they'd just give it to me. Nope. $2.87 &#128528;



SHalester said:


> which is why a person with 2 brain cells that come together to spark doesn't use delivery for ice cream.


That's what my wife said.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I ordered ice cream once, we were drunk and it was from the ice cream shop five minutes down.

ice cream sandwich was &#128523;&#128523;&#128523;

Eta, I would not order during the day, when it's hot like lately. This was at a bar, @ night, and we were outside (lucky 13 for the actual SF locals) and it was &#128524;&#128524;&#128524;


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I'll start
> 
> View attachment 465283


I am with the customer on this one. I had my first ice cream cone( vanilla) today around 4 pm. Total cost of the stimulus bill was .49c + tax= .53 cents and I used by credit card to charge .53 c:smiles:It was 90 degrees outside and it slowly started to melt, then it started to melt at a high speed/pace. I could not eat it faster than the melting speed:smiles: Since this was my first ice cream cone of the year, my ice cream eating/licking performance was not that great. Some of the melted ice cream spilled on to the mask that was wrapped around my neck.:smiles: For a second I thought about licking the mask, but the possibility of Covid 19 stuck on the mask spooked me

Since it is hot and it is a ice cream , it needs to be delivered right away.:thumbup:


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

mbd said:


> I am with the customer on this one. I had my first ice cream cone( vanilla) today around 4 pm. Total cost of the stimulus bill was .49c + tax= .53 cents and I used by credit card to charge .53 c:smiles:It was 90 degrees outside and it slowly started to melt, then it started to melt at a high speed/pace. I could not eat it faster than the melting speed:smiles: Since this was my first ice cream cone of the year, my ice cream eating/licking performance was not that great. Some of the melted ice cream spilled on to the mask that was wrapped around my neck.:smiles: For a second I thought about licking the mask, but the possibility of Covid 19 stuck on the mask spooked me
> 
> Since it is hot and it is a ice cream , it needs to be delivered right away.:thumbup:


It was a 2 order pickup and "it's my ice cream and I want it now!" lady was my second stop. I have never heard of the "priority" feature before. Maybe it applies to the restaurant expediting it?

Honestly, I dont care if people are impatient. Some restaurants that I know are often slow, I'll arrive and use the opportunity to have a smoke break before I go in and get the food.

I have no problem with stopping to get gas if I have the food and am en route to drop off. I just don't care.


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I'll start
> 
> View attachment 465283


That ice cream would be on my dashboard with the defrost on, upside down.


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I'll start
> 
> View attachment 465283


Brain Freeze


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NauticalWheeler said:


> It was a 2 order pickup and "it's my ice cream and I want it now!" lady was my second stop. I have never heard of the "priority" feature before. Maybe it applies to the restaurant expediting it?
> 
> Honestly, I dont care if people are impatient. Some restaurants that I know are often slow, I'll arrive and use the opportunity to have a smoke break before I go in and get the food.
> 
> I have no problem with stopping to get gas if I have the food and am en route to drop off. I just don't care.


Uber Eats " POOL " !?!?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_"Ice cream???.....
I thought you ordered a milk-shake!" _


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> _"Ice cream???.....
> I thought you ordered a milk-shake!" _


That would've been a good response, but I noticed the msg as I was pulling up to the house.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

If they're stupid enough to order ice cream for delivery they deserve whatever they get


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

One guess as to what I did when I received this message today!


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> One guess as to what I did when I received this message today!
> 
> View attachment 478341


You inventoried the 10 bags with great detail, carefully loaded them up in proper sequence at pick-up, carefully unloaded them in precise reverse sequence, and delivered them up 5 flights of stairs one pair at a time.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Delivery Customer: the call box is on the side of the building. 
Kevin: which one? the building has 4 sides


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> One guess as to what I did when I received this message today!
> 
> View attachment 478341


10 bag= 3 bags. They are taking 7 additional bags for other uses, mainly waste basket replacement.:thumbup:


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> If they're stupid enough to order ice cream for delivery they deserve whatever they get


More than you might think do. Been delivering a lot of Carvel orders. For whatever reason it's usually a good tip. The key though is don't order from a place more than 10 minutes away. I use a "cold bag" and have had it still solid after 15 minutes but that is pushing it. If it was someone without a bag it would be half melted.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

mbd said:


> for other uses


They work great for used kitty litter.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

I give presidential treatment.... My women love my ride....&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

This wasn't annoying at all










There were actually more that came after I took the screenshot


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> This wasn't annoying at al


LOL, i'm surprised you didn't go Ted Bundy on them.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

June132017 said:


> LOL, i'm surprised you didn't go Ted Bundy on them.
> 
> View attachment 501614


He's saving that for the grand grand winner.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

There was more, I forgot to screenshot it before I canceled.

She apologized and begged me to come. She was in a rush. I explained there was no way I was going the pick them up after this it was a 45+ trip. I was maybe 1/4 mile from the pick up when I pulled over to answer her. I guess gps lagged or something as she was only 6 minutes away when I accepted.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> This wasn't annoying at all
> 
> View attachment 501606
> 
> ...


Hard cancel....


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> This wasn't annoying at all
> 
> View attachment 501606
> 
> ...





Boca Ratman said:


> View attachment 501625
> View attachment 501626
> 
> 
> ...





Lissetti said:


> View attachment 501632


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> View attachment 501634


Yes of course!!.

I've told this story before, but as was I hitting cancel I looked up and to see her appear across the street. It was pouring rain and it was clear she had been out in the rain prior. She was wearing rain soaked light grey yoga pants, with a white t-shirt that clearly showed a black bra underneath. Her long red hair was wet too. I figured I was being set up. I just didn't know by who.

Uber or Chris Hansen.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I'll start
> 
> View attachment 465283


Patrick Mahomes has moved into your neighborhood.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I would've eaten that ice cream instead of getting a rating hit.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

mbd said:


> Patrick Mahomes has moved into your neighborhood.


Yup, floating in his pool right now.



Ozzyoz said:


> I would've eaten that ice cream instead of getting a rating hit.


I acrually think they tipped. That one was early in the summer.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> I guess gps lagged or something as she was only 6 minutes away when I accepted.


I swear, people who were raised with smart phones are idiots. They don't seem to understand that what shows on their screen is not necessarily the reality in the real world.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I swear, people who were raised with smart phones are idiots. They don't seem to understand that what shows on their screen is not necessarily the reality in the real world.


The funniest part I somehow forgot to Screenshot. Where she apologized and begged me to pick them up. Yeah, no.


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

Apparently passengers will tip drivers one cent as an insult or something.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberNLV said:


> Apparently passengers will tip drivers one cent as an insult or something.


A one penny tip is a well known insult in the restaurant business. It's intended to say "I didn't forget to tip, but the service was terrible."


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> one penny


something tells me one penny is a penny more than I would have gotten from this passenger had it been a "good" ride. (the only thing I can think of that they might not have liked is I got in the left hand turn lane at the intersection which caused us to wait for the green turn arrow instead of going through the intersection and turning left without waiting for the light)


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

One time, as a waitress, I got a $10 tip... that they left soaking in a water glass. I've always wondered what their thought process was doing that.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> One time, as a waitress, I got a $10 tip... that they left soaking in a water glass. I've always wondered what their thought process was doing that.


Still spends!


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> Still spends!


True. But were they mad at me, just not mad enough to not tip? If they were happy with me, why make me dunk my hand in a glass of cold water and then deal with hanging on to a soggy bill? So many questions.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

UberNLV said:


> View attachment 501824
> 
> 
> Apparently passengers will tip drivers one cent as an insult or something.


Did you Thank them for the tip? :roflmao:


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Did you Thank them for the tip? :roflmao:


Ive farted up my car so much doing UE, im sure I've deserved a few of those. So many toots. MAN toots, too, not lady stuff.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> View attachment 501647
> View attachment 501648


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> View attachment 501647
> View attachment 501648


Hire Uber for run away. They should ask for helicopter.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> Still spends!


Indeed! I once dropped $60 in the toilet... fortunately, it was only water in there at the time. And, yes indeed- it was tendered precisely as any other three $20 bills would have been! &#128514;


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> Indeed! I once dropped $60 in the toilet... fortunately, it was only water in there at the time. And, yes indeed- it was tendered precisely as any other three $20 bills would have been! &#128514;


You know what they say at my house.

It's all about them Washingtons baby.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Come on you can tell us..
> 
> You eat some?


Well to be honest .. . .I was going to. . but I sneezed instead and decided it wouldn't enhance the flavor. So I just delivered it to customer.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> One time, as a waitress, I got a $10 tip... that they left soaking in a water glass. I've always wondered what their thought process was doing that.


I've had them throw a bunch of change and assorted bills into a cup of water. Then place a menu or such over the top of the cup, flip the cup upside down on the table on, and pull the menu out from under the cup. Leaving the cup sealed to the table &#128580;


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> I've had them throw a bunch of change and assorted bills into a cup of water. Then place a menu or such over the top of the cup, flip the cup upside down on the table on, and pull the menu out from under the cup. Leaving the cup sealed to the table &#128580;


Yeah I've gotten that before, too. Animals.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I've had them throw a bunch of change and assorted bills into a cup of water. Then place a menu or such over the top of the cup, flip the cup upside down on the table on, and pull the menu out from under the cup. Leaving the cup sealed to the table &#128580;


I have misspent my youth . . . although a jerk thing to do .. kinda inventive


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I have no problem with stopping to get gas if I have the food and am en route to drop off. I just don't care.


This is why I only use DoorDash etc for delivering dry goods from 7-11 and the like. These services are not for anything hot or cold - in my experience the drivers double up or triple up on orders and then spend the next half hour or 45 minutes after pickup snaking and meandering through the neighbourhoods doing their various deliveries before delivering the meal stone cold. It's just not a good system. Who wants to pay double for cold food an hour later? Fail.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

so I just got my forst request in a week or so with trip length info and I get this message


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

NauticalWheeler said:


> View attachment 512347


I get these in Lyft and Uber too, they don't even know how to find the scheduled ride option, people don't even learn the app and literally straight download it and don't even know how it works.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> I get these in Lyft and Uber too, they don't even know how to find the scheduled ride option, people don't even learn the app and literally straight download it and don't even know how it works.


Are they supposed to know how the app works prior to downloading it? I've never learned how to work any app prior to downloading it. I don't know how one would be expected to know how to operate an app prior to downloading it


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Are they supposed to know how the app works prior to downloading it? I've never learned how to work any app prior to downloading it. I don't know how one would be expected to know how to operate an app prior to downloading it


My paragraph doesn't contradict you. They straight down it and never learn how it makes sense, because once they download or, they never take time to learn the workings of the app


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

If there is so much as the slightest whiff of incivility, impatience, etc in any comms during the approach...hard cancel with thanks for telegraphing your attitude with advance notice.


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> One guess as to what I did when I received this message today!
> 
> View attachment 478341


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

This was a classic text I got from a pax in July after I told them no go for no mask and went around the corner to wait out the timer:

"Hey man, I get it you don't want people without masks, but I just paid 5$ for a ride I didn't get. Stop driving for uber if you don't want a viral infection."

All I could say is thank you for caring.


----------



## LVFatMan (Mar 11, 2019)

Some random Vegas rides.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

JaxUberLyft said:


> If there is so much as the slightest whiff of incivility, impatience, etc in any comms during the approach...hard cancel with thanks for telegraphing your attitude with advance notice.


One hundred percent brother. Someone on here compared any useful interactions before the ride or even at the curb as an interview some pax just failed. Dear passenger tell us why we would want you in our ride.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Volvonaut said:


> One hundred percent brother. Someone on here compared any useful interactions before the ride or even at the curb as an interview some pax just failed. Dear passenger tell us why we would want you in our ride.


 I don't think they care if we want them in our ride or not. The way they see it is, we HAVE to provide them a ride. They seem to not understand what an independent contacts is. means


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Customer gave a $1 tip probably thinks that makes her order a priority 😅.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

rideshareapphero said:


> Customer gave a $1 tip probably thinks that makes her order a priority &#128517;.


$1=1st delivery


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> I don't think they care if we want them in our ride or not. The way they see it is, we HAVE to provide them a ride. They seem to not understand what an independent contacts is. means


I know, it's great bursting their illusions if I don't hear respect on that other end. "Where the F are you..!?" * click *


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Volvonaut said:


> "Where the F are you..!?"


"I'm right here. Where are you?" LOL


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

I was picking up a late night $20 UE run at a drive through McDonald’s and of course there’s a line of cars ahead of me. After several minutes in line, I get a text from the customer asking why am I taking so long, I reply there’s a line of cars at the drive through, she responds “I paid for fast service”, I just laughed, I guess she thought I could just magically cut to the front of the drive through line.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

McDonald’s is seriously the worst wait out of any choice around 3 am or really whenever. Can actually take 15 to 30 minutes. They can’t handle being both “fresh” food and fast food ever since whatever half attempt to modernize. You also find the ones that aren’t sincerely 24 hours due to very lazy management. I don’t know of any other chain as slow, sometimes Taco Cabana but mainly because they’re stoned.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> Still spends!


You need to launder it, to hide it from the IRS. LOL


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Volvonaut said:


> sometimes Taco Cabana but mainly because they're stoned.


That's a possibility. Taco Cabana doesn't seem to be able to get orders right.


----------



## Igimba331999 (Oct 12, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> One time, as a waitress, I got a $10 tip... that they left soaking in a water glass. I've always wondered what their thought process was doing that.


They were saying, Here is a decent tip, but please don't assume we are anything but a bushel of dicks!"



NauticalWheeler said:


> No, but I did ask for a diet Coke when I was in the drive-thru at Dairy Queen picking that order up. I thought maybe they'd just give it to me. Nope. $2.87 &#128528;
> 
> 
> That's what my wife said.


I'm confused


NauticalWheeler said:


> No, but I did ask for a diet Coke when I was in the drive-thru at Dairy Queen picking that order up. I thought maybe they'd just give it to me. Nope. $2.87 &#128528;
> 
> 
> That's what my wife said.





NauticalWheeler said:


> No, but I did ask for a diet Coke when I was in the drive-thru at Dairy Queen picking that order up. I thought maybe they'd just give it to me. Nope. $2.87 &#128528;
> 
> 
> That's what my wife said.


I'm confused...did your wife say the line about a person with 2 brain cells or did she say she thought they would just give it to her?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Igimba331999 said:


> They were saying, Here is a decent tip, but please don't assume we are anything but a bushel of dicks!"
> 
> 
> I'm confused
> ...


Are you really asking me about some 5 month old inconsequential banter?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> She apologized and begged me to come. She was in a rush. I explained there was no way I was going the pick them up after this it was a 45+ trip. I was maybe 1/4 mile from the pick up when I pulled over to answer her. I guess gps lagged or something as she was only 6 minutes away when I accepted.


You did the right thing. If you fell for that she was going to 1* you and complain after insulting you for the entire trip. What I do is just silently cancel. They have no idea that I cancelled as opposed to it being a glitch or Uber. If you tell them you just confirm it and it makes them madder.



Christinebitg said:


> I swear, people who were raised with smart phones are idiots. They don't seem to understand that what shows on their screen is not necessarily the reality in the real world.


Or they fail to realize there are these things called traffic lights as well as traffic.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Yack in the Bock (Oct 17, 2020)

Can anyone top this, in their profile page?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Yack in the Bock said:


> Can anyone top this, in their profile page?


Idk, maybe, whats the rest of it say?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Yack in the Bock said:


> Can anyone top this, in their profile page?


at least they gave you five stars LOL I have one that says we need your insurance information we were in an accident with you&#128556; at least I got my five stars &#128517; good to see I wasn't the only one getting screwed around by the insurance company. This comment showed up like 7 months afterwards!


----------



## Yack in the Bock (Oct 17, 2020)

What do you mean by five stars? Is the only way to leave a comment in the profile page via a five-star rating?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Yack in the Bock said:


> What do you mean by five stars? Is the only way to leave a comment in the profile page via a five-star rating?


Correct


----------



## Yack in the Bock (Oct 17, 2020)

Interesting.

But what's more interesting is how long it took you to respond. 🧐🤔


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> You did the right thing. If you fell for that she was going to 1* you and complain after insulting you for the entire trip. What I do is just silently cancel. They have no idea that I cancelled as opposed to it being a glitch or Uber. If you tell them you just confirm it and it makes them madder.
> 
> 
> Or they fail to realize there are these things called traffic lights as well as traffic.


Oh, it tells them.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Yack in the Bock said:


> Can anyone top this, in their profile page?


Not mine. @SOLA-RAH on the D.C. Board.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

LVFatMan said:


> Some random Vegas rides.


Haha, comedy gold!


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

MondayMan said:


> View attachment 517049


Better lay down some plastic in the backseat.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

While not necessarily anything entertaining or visually appealing, anyone with experience in having to hear these "questions" & "commands" reiterated via the app can understand why this circumstance was annoying. 
This also illustrates the ridiculous impatience some have. Anyone who has picked up in areas with 25-30 story high rise condos knows full-well the time it takes to make it down (and IME, few are ever _actually_ waiting). 
This kind of behavior is a hard cancel for me; little $2 surges don't exactly reinforce otherwise, either. &#129335;&#127995;


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Am I about to be murdered?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Am I about to be murdered?
> 
> View attachment 526467


I actually got him to join UP


----------



## SobrbNWI (Sep 27, 2016)

She cancelled..


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

SobrbNWI said:


> She cancelled..


You lost me at "stops"










Regardless you did yourself a favor not having her in your car.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I actually got him to join UP


Is this our second UP love story? &#128525;


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Is this our second UP love story? &#128525;


Obviously not


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Kilroy4303 said:


> I have misspent my youth . . . although a jerk thing to do .. kinda inventive


Then you'd love to hear what we did with salt and pepper shakers at McDonalds.

Pretty sure my high school was directly responsible for McDonalds getting rid of all table shakers.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Customer didn’t leave a front door code and wouldn’t answer his phone. I went to drop off order #2 (DoorDash, so you can see both destinations. It’s to a loft building downtown. Before I hit the road, I called and sent a text to ask for the door code. I showed up, still no reply to my text or call: 

Him: Hey. Where are you going?
Me: Dropping off an order. Back in 10.
Him: No
Him: No
Him: No
Him: This is unacceptable. I won’t eat 10 minute old food. 
Me: Feel free to contact support.

His order was a mango smoothie and peanut butter, granola, banana sandwich from Tropical Smoothie Cafe, which happens to be exactly what I would have ordered. It was yummy and paid decently well.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> View attachment 522528
> 
> 
> While not necessarily anything entertaining or visually appealing, anyone with experience in having to hear these "questions" & "commands" reiterated via the app can understand why this circumstance was annoying.
> ...


5$ Education Fee. EVERY TIME. Pax need to learn to order rides from their ground floor lobby, not their 56th floor living room.


----------

